# Akios fireloop lightweight spinning surf reel ***Brand New***



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Akios Fireloop spinning reel. Never used and comes with everything pictured. $130 shipped.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

What is the weight?


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

It weighs 21oz without any line. The link below is the specs for the reel.

http://akiosfishingtackle.com/fixed-spool-reels/fireloop/


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Priced reduced to $120 shipped.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I'll take it.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Sold!


----------

